# NanoVZ OpenVZ 256 MB (Germany)



## wlanboy (Mar 22, 2015)

*Provider*: NanoVZ
*Plan*: OpenVZ 256 MB VPS
*Price*: € 3 per year
*Location*: Falkenstein, Germany
*Purchased*: 01/2015

*Hardware information:*


*cat /proc/cpuinfo* (1x)

processor : 0
vendor_id : Genu
cpu family : 6
model : 58
model name : Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770 CPU @ 3.40GHz
stepping : 9
microcode : 23
cpu MHz : 1600.000
cache size : 8192 KB
physical id : 0
siblings : 8
core id : 0
cpu cores : 4
apicid : 0
initial apicid : 0
fpu : yes
fpu_exception : yes
cpuid level : 13
wp : yes
flags : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf cpuid_faulting pni pclmulqdq dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx smx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm pcid sse4_1 sse4_2 x2apic popcnt tsc_deadline_timer aes xsave avx f16c rdrand lahf_lm ida arat epb pln pts dtherm tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid fsgsbase smep erms
bogomips : 6800.62
clflush size : 64
cache_alignment : 64
address sizes : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual
power management:



cat /proc/meminfo

```
MemTotal:         262144 kB
MemFree:          236652 kB
Cached:            19944 kB
Buffers:               0 kB
Active:            10828 kB
Inactive:          11328 kB
Active(anon):       3980 kB
Inactive(anon):      836 kB
Active(file):       6848 kB
Inactive(file):    10492 kB
Unevictable:           0 kB
Mlocked:               0 kB
SwapTotal:        262144 kB
SwapFree:         259280 kB
Dirty:                 4 kB
Writeback:             0 kB
AnonPages:          4816 kB
Shmem:              2604 kB
Slab:               3324 kB
SReclaimable:       1368 kB
SUnreclaim:         1956 kB
```

dd

```
dd if=/dev/zero of=test bs=16k count=8k conv=fdatasync && rm -rf test
8192+0 records in
8192+0 records out
134217728 bytes (134 MB) copied, 1.80004 s, 74.6 MB/s
```

wget

```
wget cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test -O /dev/null
--2015-03-22 06:39:43--  http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)... 205.234.175.175
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)|205.234.175.175|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: `/dev/null'

100%[========================================================>] 104,857,600 53.1M/s   in 1.9s

2015-03-22 06:39:45 (53.1 MB/s) - `/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]
```

*Network*:


*20* NAT IPv4 Ports
*/80* IPv6 Subnet
*500 GB* Transfer
traceroute dvhn.nl


2 hos-tr4-juniper4.rz16.hetzner.de (213.239.233.97) 0.240 ms hos-tr6-juniper4.rz16.hetzner.de (213.239.247.97) 0.211 ms hos-tr3-juniper4.rz16.hetzner.de (213.239.233.65) 0.202 ms
3 core21.hetzner.de (213.239.245.105) 0.217 ms 0.244 ms core22.hetzner.de (213.239.245.145) 0.232 ms
4 core1.hetzner.de (213.239.245.218) 4.823 ms core1.hetzner.de (213.239.245.177) 4.824 ms core1.hetzner.de (213.239.245.218) 4.823 ms
5 juniper1.ams.hetzner.de (213.239.203.158) 10.579 ms 10.578 ms 10.554 ms
6 amsix-501.xe-0-0-0.jun1.bit-1.network.bit.nl (80.249.208.200) 12.275 ms 12.499 ms 12.430 ms

traceroute theguardian.co.uk


2 hos-tr1-juniper3.rz16.hetzner.de (213.239.230.1) 0.208 ms 0.231 ms hos-tr4-juniper4.rz16.hetzner.de (213.239.233.97) 17.155 ms
3 core21.hetzner.de (213.239.245.105) 0.249 ms 0.255 ms core22.hetzner.de (213.239.245.145) 0.740 ms
4 core12.hetzner.de (213.239.245.214) 2.784 ms core12.hetzner.de (213.239.245.29) 2.795 ms core12.hetzner.de (213.239.245.214) 2.794 ms
5 juniper4.rz2.hetzner.de (213.239.245.26) 2.883 ms juniper4.rz2.hetzner.de (213.239.203.138) 2.851 ms 2.808 ms
6 ae51.bar2.Munich1.Level3.net (62.140.25.101) 5.599 ms 17.905 ms ae55.edge7.Frankfurt1.Level3.net (195.16.162.253) 7.347 ms
7 ae-11-51.car1.London1.Level3.net (4.69.139.66) 100.511 ms 100.513 ms 100.737 ms
8 ae-11-51.car1.London1.Level3.net (4.69.139.66) 100.782 ms 100.807 ms 115.422 ms
9 GUARDIAN-UN.car1.London1.Level3.net (212.113.8.30) 17.101 ms 19.110 ms 19.147 ms


traceroute sueddeutsche.de


2 hos-tr1-juniper3.rz16.hetzner.de (213.239.230.1) 0.179 ms hos-tr3-juniper4.rz16.hetzner.de (213.239.233.65) 0.215 ms 0.180 ms
3 core21.hetzner.de (213.239.245.105) 0.465 ms core22.hetzner.de (213.239.245.145) 0.225 ms 0.253 ms
4 core4.hetzner.de (213.239.245.14) 4.894 ms core1.hetzner.de (213.239.245.177) 4.848 ms 4.928 ms
5 juniper1.ffm.hetzner.de (213.239.245.5) 6.329 ms 4.858 ms juniper4.ffm.hetzner.de (213.239.245.1) 4.985 ms
6 ec-r7604-hro-01.ediscom.de (80.81.193.73) 115.008 ms 164.183 ms 164.199 ms
7 212.204.40.54 (212.204.40.54) 22.298 ms 22.144 ms 22.361 ms
8 94.55.204.212-static.ediscom.de (212.204.55.94) 29.183 ms 29.315 ms 29.482 ms


traceroute washingtonpost.com


2 hos-tr1-juniper3.rz16.hetzner.de (213.239.230.1) 0.137 ms hos-tr3-juniper4.rz16.hetzner.de (213.239.233.65) 0.191 ms hos-tr1-juniper3.rz16.hetzner.de (213.239.230.1) 0.159 ms
3 core22.hetzner.de (213.239.245.145) 0.226 ms 0.208 ms 0.245 ms
4 core12.hetzner.de (213.239.245.214) 2.780 ms core12.hetzner.de (213.239.245.29) 2.777 ms core12.hetzner.de (213.239.245.214) 2.790 ms
5 juniper4.rz2.hetzner.de (213.239.245.26) 2.822 ms 2.833 ms juniper4.rz2.hetzner.de (213.239.203.138) 2.886 ms
6 r1nue2.core.init7.net (82.197.163.29) 3.046 ms r1nue1.core.init7.net (77.109.135.101) 2.914 ms r1nue2.core.init7.net (82.197.163.29) 3.059 ms
7 r1lon1.core.init7.net (77.109.140.253) 17.194 ms r1ams2.core.init7.net (77.109.140.157) 53.511 ms r1ams1.core.init7.net (77.109.140.25) 25.195 ms
8 ae-15.r02.amstnl02.nl.bb.gin.ntt.net (80.249.208.36) 19.875 ms r1muc1.core.init7.net (77.109.128.231) 7.392 ms ae-15.r02.amstnl02.nl.bb.gin.ntt.net (80.249.208.36) 20.065 ms
9 ae-15.r02.amstnl02.nl.bb.gin.ntt.net (80.249.208.36) 15.684 ms ae-2.r22.amstnl02.nl.bb.gin.ntt.net (129.250.2.112) 18.386 ms ae-2.r03.londen01.uk.bb.gin.ntt.net (129.250.3.8) 26.441 ms
10 ae-1.r02.londen01.uk.bb.gin.ntt.net (129.250.3.36) 27.145 ms ae-15.r02.amstnl02.nl.bb.gin.ntt.net (80.249.208.36) 14.428 ms ae-5.r23.londen03.uk.bb.gin.ntt.net (129.250.5.197) 32.894 ms
11 62.73.179.186 (62.73.179.186) 25.374 ms ae-5.r23.londen03.uk.bb.gin.ntt.net (129.250.5.197) 18.976 ms 62.73.179.186 (62.73.179.186) 17.573 ms
12 ae-2.r02.londen01.uk.bb.gin.ntt.net (129.250.3.1) 25.938 ms * 24.876 ms
13 * * *
14 * * *


*What services are running?*


OpenVPN
Nginx (both behind CloudFlares IPv4 Proxy)
Ruby workers
*Support:*
No tickets needed.

*Overall experience:*
CPU ok, I/O could be better and a good network connection.
Did not have to send a single ticket.

*Update status:*

**

0 minutes of network downtime since the first month.

The node did have some rough times during the first weeks, I/O itself does have some spikes but is quite solid. 
Uptime of the vps itself is 56 days.
CPU is ok and I/O could be better.
Network is good within the EU.


wget cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test -O /dev/null
--2015-03-22 06:39:43-- http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)... 205.234.175.175
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)|205.234.175.175|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: `/dev/null'

100%[========================================================>] 104,857,600 53.1M/s in 1.9s

2015-03-22 06:39:45 (53.1 MB/s) - `/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]

I will refresh the uptime report every two months.


----------



## willie (Mar 23, 2015)

Subject line says 128 meg but meminfo says 256, what's the story?  What does free -m say?  Are you paying 3 euro/year for this or is it a megavz.com product?


----------



## wlanboy (Jul 2, 2015)

Time for an update:



4 hours and 37 minutes of downtime since the last update.

Uptime of the vps itself is 18 days.

CPU is really bad and I/O is bad too. They enabled limits far beyond any reasonable limit. VPS is currently not usable. SSH login lasts 50 seconds.

Network is ok:


```
wget cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test -O /dev/null
--2015-07-02 00:15:42--  http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)... 205.234.175.175
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)|205.234.175.175|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: `/dev/null'

100%[=================================================================================================================================================>] 104,857,600 54.8M/s   in 1.8s

2015-07-02 00:15:46 (54.8 MB/s) - `/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]
```


----------



## wlanboy (Nov 18, 2015)

Time for an update:


Switched from ping to http test but still a lot of downtimes.





days of downtime since the last update.


CPU is really slow and I/O is okay-ish.


----------



## wlanboy (Jan 1, 2016)

Time for an update:





9 hours and 29 minutes of downtime.
But the node is getting more solid.


----------



## wlanboy (Apr 24, 2016)

Time for an update - if the vps would be online.
It is even not startable through the interface...


----------

